# Ebay Klipsch Pro Media computer speakers?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wasn't sure if this was OT or OA but has anyone taken a chance on the reman or open box (claimed) Pro Media 2.1 sets from ebay? At around $80-100 shipped, I'm tempted but tend to put more trust in individual sellers than second hand resellers (used car dealership syndrome I guess)...

Just hate to buy something that the seller has possibly cranked up to the point of distortion around his home/office, or worse, defective.....

I may just wait to see if BB prices ever drop from $160ish...I'm just tired of my Logitech X230 trio but can't justify nearly $200w/tax for another set right now....


Jeremy


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

wow that looks like a great deal, i might take the plunge next week


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

niceguy said:


> Wasn't sure if this was OT or OA but has anyone taken a chance on the reman or open box (claimed) Pro Media 2.1 sets from ebay? At around $80-100 shipped, I'm tempted but tend to put more trust in individual sellers than second hand resellers (used car dealership syndrome I guess)...
> 
> Just hate to buy something that the seller has possibly cranked up to the point of distortion around his home/office, or worse, defective.....
> 
> ...


It's fairly hard to stand a Klipsch speaker at distortion levels since they are so efficient. They usually don't make it there too often..... or at least shouldn't.


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got a 4.2 system laying around. I use the enclosure for a foot rest at my computer desk (The routed edges are awesome for this, btw), but I haven't used speakers in ages. Plantronics Gamecom Pro 1's for me. 

The Klipsch system rocks...but I had an incurable "floor" of hiss that drove me bonkers. It made me miss them less when I switched to headphones.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

last time i was at worst buy they had the klipsch pro media 2.1 for 129.99+protection plan, and they will replace it for a brand new set, usually no questions asked.

*-fixtion*


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I like mine but I paid over $200 for them when they first came out.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I like mine but I paid over $200 for them when they first came out.


x2. 
John


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I missed it when they were on sale for $119!! a month ago...wasn't in the flyer but that was the price below the set.....I'll just keep checking back...realizing that I have no time for a DIY setup right now, I was pretty impressed for the size and price...


Jeremy


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

one of the best sets ive owned. Actually, I bought them twice. Wanted to make sure I had a fresh set after a couple years of use.

the two best features are the headphone jack and input jack on the side of the speaker itself, so easy to get to. You can plug in an MP3 or AM/FM or anything and run it on those speakers.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.cnet.com/4244-5_1-0.html?query=computer+speakers&tag=srch&target=nw

I love my logitech Z-2300 check out the review on cnet


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Ive also owned two pair of Promedia 2.1's but have switched them out because the first the plug to the sub broke and the second had the case of scratchyness of one of the mids. if you take apart the satellites you will find a small low quality mid and a tweet that looks like its made of tin foil.

Ive since replaced both sets for the Swans M-200 and added an amped sub. Im much more happy. The soundstage and imaging are way more natural sounding 
than the Klipsch. My 2c's


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions regarding the Logitechs and Swans....I remember the Swans came up in a previous thread some months back but IIRC they're about double the price w/o the sub...?

I'd like to try something higher end like the Swans down the road but right now, I'm rarely at the desktop computer so I'm putting more focus into replacing a few HT components first.......I may just look for some deals on the Logitechs as well along the way...

I know the principle, pay more now and be happy but in the end, I'm too curious either way...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Seriously check out the link i posted earlier. I have never heard the Klipsch speakers but the Logitechs really sound good for the price. If you spend that much time on your computer listening to music, you may want to buy something higher end, but I'm satisfied with mine.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I paid $101 shipped w/ 2 day air for the Logitech speakers.
I ordered them through Dell aboout 6 months ago!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Just checked out the Dell site and the speakers are $149!

Sorry!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i heard a lot about these speakers as well, i purchased 4 on ebay and tried them out powered by my ht amp and paired with my IB subs. they sounded very hollow and empty to me. I was way more satisfied with my tang band cube's or the zaph full rangers.


----------



## dozy_production (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm surprised that a sound quality forum would think that the klipsch 2.1 and the logitech are even worth a damn. From testing both sets in ideal environments they were okay at best. 


I just got the impression that the subwoofers were playing with an x-over that was set way too high.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had a Promedia 4.1 set for about 6 years now. I like them a lot for what they are. I'f you don't expect "the absolute in audio" from your computer they are a decent bet.

Sure, I could do better if I wanted to dump some serious cash into the mix (Behringer powered monitors + sub for instance) but at this point in my life I'm dumping every last cent into my car audio system.

I've been keeping my eyes open for a Promedia 2 set to come up for sale at a decent price. Although, I was thinking closer to $60 used vs. over a hundred. The only reason I want them is I wouldn't mind adding a center channel. I watch a lot of movies at my puter.

My vote is to go for it.

Ge0


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

dozy_production said:


> I'm surprised that a sound quality forum would think that the klipsch 2.1 and the logitech are even worth a damn. From testing both sets in ideal environments they were okay at best.
> 
> 
> I just got the impression that the subwoofers were playing with an x-over that was set way too high.


We can't have sq perfection on everything in our live. Sometimes you just have to get something decent. Just because you strive for great sq in your car doesn't mean you need to wire a perfect stereo system to the smoke alarm.


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

haha, I got some Logitech Z-560 4.1s for about 160 3 years ago!


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

I've been running the logitech Z-2300 for about 3-4 years now and I like it. It just recently started going crazy on me though. Sometimes the left speaker wouldn't play unless I bang on the volume controller.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Found a NOS set for $93 shipped so we'll see how they are

Reviews will be forthcoming....


Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

No smiley icon going here...I've finally had a poor Ebay (likely shipping) experience.

Just received the Klipsch package this evening and upon opening, found the subwoofer unit damaged on two sides. Two corners are loose (not air tight) and the actual amp unit/mounting flange is WARPED. The unit does not power on and of course, blew the fuse trying to check it. 

Just sent an email to the seller (had 100% rating) but don't have high hopes.

Not happy....

Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Finally got another set from the seller....the satellites from the first set must have been screwed up because even when hooked up to the new sub unit, they wouldn't power up.
Hooked the new satellites up to the new sub and they work fine, though the sub sounds like it's beyond blown

All in all, the worst ebay experience so far and a lesson in when not to cheap out (though it won't stop me completely..I need an LC2 JBL center soon)

I may try swapping subs from the busted unit before dropping the broken setup off at UPS...

Jeremy


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm more than a little picky, but I would'nt touch those speakers with a ten-foot pole. They distort like mad at any level, the subwoofer is awful, and the internal amplification is rubbish. 

If you want some properly excellent computer speakers, have a look at the Behringer 2030P monitors. At $130, they're not too expensive, and while you will need an external amp, the low distortion and flat response makes it more than worth it.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sad thing is, I had a set of Alesis M1 active monitors that I practically gave away a year or two ago. I also have a set of inferior active Roland DS-90s that flank the computer desk but I really wanted something less bulky and physically intrusive....

Oh well, I'm just glad it was a $90 mistake instead of the JBL L880s I bought some months back....

Jeremy


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

niceguy said:


> Sad thing is, I had a set of Alesis M1 active monitors that I practically gave away a year or two ago. I also have a set of inferior active Roland DS-90s that flank the computer desk but I really wanted something less bulky and physically intrusive....
> 
> Oh well, I'm just glad it was a $90 mistake instead of the JBL L880s I bought some months back....
> 
> Jeremy


WTF? You gave away a pair of Alesis M1s? I've heard those things are terrific - and you can buy replacement parts for nearly nothing!

I bought a pair of KRK 6000 monitors featuring cast resin enclosures and Focal drivers for $80. I intend on keeping them for a long, long time.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I did it before I realized there was an authorized Alesis dealer/repair facility here in Memphis but I don't really have room for pro sound equipment anyway...I'll probably try to sell the Rolands sometime this year when I get time...

Only reason I bought the Klipsch set was that they actually sounded pretty clear at BB...sub was tight and controlled...

But at home, albeit using a crappy on board AC'97 chip, even w/the volume levels down, the sub has to be turned completely down to not distort..I don't get it but I'll mess w/it next week when I have time...every time I try to get away from DIY to save time and money, I end up wasting even more...ironic..

Jeremy


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok, probably my last post on this subject but has anyone else had HEAVY distorition and speaker hiss at all volume levels?

First, the satellites exhibit extreme speaker hiss, requiring me to keep all computer speaker volume levels down to almost nothing. Of course, that means having to crank up the volume on the computer speakers, and they distort like mad even before the volume is turned up half way.

Second, the above method is also the only way to get almost any sound/volume out of the system w/o EVERYTHING heavily distorting. 

One person in some thread elsewhere mentioned it possibly being the DSP in the Klipsch unit...either way, it's not even usable. I'm better off w/my $30 Logitech 2300s....

Just wondering if anyone had this issue and found a solution before I gift wrap them for a wedding gift(j/k)

Jeremy


----------

